

 Random Walks and Electric Networks [pdf]   - chromophore
http://arxiv.org/PS_cache/math/pdf/0001/0001057v1.pdf

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This seemed to lock up my rather elderly browser, so I attempted to get the
PDF via wget from the command line and look at it offline. That got me a 403.

Clicking on the "scribd" link (reluctantly) I get

    
    
      Access Denied
    
      Sadly, your client "Wget/1.10.2" violates the automated
      access guidelines posted at arxiv.org, and is consequently
      excluded.
    

Any suggestions?

